# Bypassing power meter?



## full of purple (May 4, 2012)

whats needed to be done to bypass the power meter? who sells bypass power boxs?


----------



## nuglets (May 4, 2012)

full of purple said:


> whats needed to be done to bypass the power meter? who sells bypass power boxs?


this may not be the place to ask that question. most growers don't agree with stealing power. i'm all for it but you'll end up getting busted eventually. and they just won't hit you with a fine or take your meter away. stealing power is a sure sign of growing and the utility company just calls the feds to come break your door down. meter readers aren't stupid. they can spot that shit a mile away. plus with new transformers and smart meters it's basically impossible. they can measure the return neutral on your grid and tell if you are stealing power.


----------



## Jogro (May 4, 2012)

Don't know the answer to that question, but I do know that stealing power is a major no-no in terms of avoiding unwanted attention. 

I wouldn't try it.


----------



## Becorath (May 4, 2012)

It is easy to do... hard to get away with. I worked for an electric coop for 4 years. getting away with it depends on how sophisticated the system is. 

If you live in a large and or new area, chances are you WILL get caught within 2-3 billing cycles. Theft is theft..... 

If the area you live in is very rural or very old as far as the ststem goes, You might get away with it for years. 

There is a way to do it that I won't discuss publicly but the things about Magnets, tires, foil, etc on the meter is pretty much crap. It will just make you look stupid. And these things are obvious at what you are trying to do. Dont bother with them.


----------



## unohu69 (May 4, 2012)

Id just invest in some solar to help offset the monthly bill some. note, I did not say off set the cost. them panels sure arent cheap, and would be a whole bunch of 50-70$ more a month bills.

I am looking into building my own panels, basically just gotta locate a decent source for the photo cells themselves, and wire them together, creating a larger more powerful unit. Granted, thats a bit simplified.


----------



## kpmarine (May 4, 2012)

Really? You going to ask for a good place to find lockpicks and gloves so you can rob your hydro store to get free nutes next? People like you really make it hard for marijuana legalization efforts to be taken seriously. Pay your fucking bills, don't steal, be an upstanding individual, you will be helping make it legal. Every watt you steal is another argument someone in congress will use to prove that weed causes crime. Anyways, thanks for encouraging the stigma on weed. Seeing as every time someone commits a crime, and pot is involved, it is assumed we all do it.

Also, I'm pretty sure this is in the wrong place. "Advanced marijuana cultivation" is for advanced GROWING techniques, not criminal ones.


----------



## lokie (May 4, 2012)

An IDIOT.

Stealing power is a fast track to getting caught.

No matter what I think of your practice, I am sure you dont want to bunk with bubba.


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (May 5, 2012)

stealing power is stupid and very dangerous.


----------



## scroglodyte (May 5, 2012)

just pay your bill, ya cheap bastard. you make the rest of us look bad.


----------



## bud nugbong (May 5, 2012)

lokie said:


> An IDIOT.
> 
> Stealing power is a fast track to getting caught.
> 
> No matter what I think of your practice, I am sure you dont want to bunk with bubba.


exactly, its better to just pay for it.


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 5, 2012)

H R Puff N Stuff said:


> stealing power is stupid and very dangerous.


....and it's unethical, but when did ethics or positive morals stop most stoners from getting some dope?

THOU SHALL NOT STEAL


----------



## Faldikar (May 5, 2012)

ive been offered several times for it to be done for me, i still refuse every single time. stealing is stealing and karma can be a btch


----------



## Nukebisket (May 5, 2012)

Becorath said:


> It is easy to do...
> 
> There is a way to do it .


does it involve a magnifying glass?


----------



## bass1014 (May 5, 2012)

no man you need a ball point pen a paper clip and some chewing gum to try n pick the jail cell lock you idiot , its bad enough that we have to do what we do to get what we get so just be a real person and spend a few bucks..


----------



## xmax (May 5, 2012)

Id have to be stupid or just a rat, to ask such advise.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 5, 2012)

full of purple said:


> whats needed to be done to bypass the power meter? who sells bypass power boxs?


i'll turn your ass in myself


----------



## connoisseurde420 (May 5, 2012)

it involves dealing with live electricity raw from power company it can kill you ! electrician could tell you find someone local to help if you are bent on this but it will attract attention if you go hard on it consider commercial space if you want to run a bunch or pay ur bill


----------



## KI11TH3W3AK (May 5, 2012)

first cut into the metal pipe from the ground use a multimeter to find positive and ground then put those two wires on your tongue.


----------



## jpill (May 5, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> i'll turn your ass in myself


snitch...I don't agree with stealing power but I hate a snitch even more.

Oh and to the OP, you can apply for your power companies "care program" which is offered to low income residents. It reduces your bill in half. As long as you don't have 1,500-2,000 bills you might* be ok.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2012)

cowards and thieves, hope he moves to your neighborhood and steels from you


----------



## nuglets (May 6, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> cowards and thieves, hope he moves to your neighborhood and steels from you


you are a thief to if you grow and sell marijuana without reporting it and paying taxes on it.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2012)

i don't sell, if you need to justify your actions then maybe you need to reevaluate , take a step back and look at what you are doing


----------



## nuglets (May 6, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> i don't sell, if you need to justify your actions then maybe you need to reevaluate , take a step back and look at what you are doing


i'm not doing anything. just pointing it out. the only thing worse than a thief is a snitch. but i wouldn't consider stealing from the power company as morally wrong or as a thief. i would advise agaisnt it (as i already did on the first page) only because it highly increases your chances of getting your grow busted.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2012)

HMR nugglets


----------



## Nukebisket (May 6, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> i'll turn your ass in myself


I hate snitches WAYYYY more than someone stealing power from the monopoly giant Edison. Get the F outa here!


----------



## nuglets (May 6, 2012)

HMR robert. what is HMR?


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2012)

like i said i hope that fucking prick movies next door to you and fucking rips your ass off every time you leave your mommas house


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2012)

hug my fucking root


----------



## Nukebisket (May 6, 2012)

nuglets said:


> i would advise against it only because it highly increases your chances of getting your grow busted.


Bingo!!!!!


----------



## nuglets (May 6, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> like i said i hope that fucking prick movies next door to you and fucking rips your ass off every time you leave your mommas house


if he's stealing power it's more likely he's moving in to your trailer park. he couldn't afford a house in my neighborhood. i'm rich.


----------



## missnu (May 6, 2012)

That is how most people get caught growing is because they don't want to spend the money to pay the bill, but for real you can use however much power you want without raising any red flags faster than you can steal the power without being jailed...so pay a bigger bill and grow the plants you love in peace, but for everything you want to do, there is always someone else waiting on their due...so...soemthing to think about...I pay the power bill and nobody ever questions anything...I mean why harass a paying customer? 

Near my area 4 days ago the "largest Mj Bust this area has seen" was discovered in downtown in a warehouse...a cable tech had to climb the pole, it was unsafe for him because there was live power being spliced from the main line...lol. So the guys that set it up were very brave, but he calls the power co. that calls the police to check it out...they found 800 plants, and 400 lbs of bricked mj...the landlord said the same people have rented the warehouse since 2007...so I mean holy hell they could have been living on easy street if they would have just taken that money and paid the Goddamn power company...so you went from being a successful millionaire entrepreneur that lands behind bars for being too greedy to pay the man...sounds a lot like tax fraud...just pay your fucking bills and nobody will have to check your shit, and stumble across your illegal doings...


----------



## missnu (May 6, 2012)

and I have no issue with stealing from the power company, but don't steal to fund illegal activities...I mean the last thing you want is to bring any heat near the area at all...so just don't grow illegally, using other illegal manners...like don't start swiping bottles of nutes at the hydro store...just politely buy them and then go grow some weed....If you just smoked and now are driving, don't swerve about, go 12 MPH, or run over something/someone and nobody will ever know...

I mean it just doesn't make sense...you aren't going to get noticed or caught for having an unusual amount of power consumption..I mean you might have a hobby garage and run big ass air compressors, they don't know what makes people's power spike, and they never worry about it, until they are stuck holding a stack of high dollar unpaid power bills...then they start checking up on you, and perhaps say that they think the house should be checked for improper power usage...

But if you just pay the bill to whoever you owe you won't be suspect and won't go to jail...

but you will get caught stealing power, and they will then find out why you needed so much...

Hell I watched a thing about a guy that collects washer and dryers...

he had 37 matched sets of washers and dryers..and they were all antique low efficiency high power consuming kind, and he had all of them hooked up and he would run them just to sit and watch the water and listen to the sound..he said that the basement is the first place he goes in the morning..he likes to turn all the washers on and sit while he drinks his morning coffee...you think the power company ever wonders why his power bill is a grand a month? Of course they don't cuz he pays the fucking bill


----------



## Nukebisket (May 6, 2012)

one of my buddies had a grow show at his house and he told me that the power company called him and basically told him "to scale it back a bit". He cut about half the show and they stopped calling him. He explained that he jumped from teir 1 to teir 3 and that caused a major red flag


----------



## missnu (May 6, 2012)

If you could steal power and not increase your risk of getting caught by like 100x then I would say whatever..the power company is a bunch of bastards...our power bill is outrageous in winter and we use a wood stove, then in summer when we have central air and 2 big window AC units and a pool pump, and all this other crap we don't use during winter, why is the bill so much less in summer...??? I mean how??? We heat our house without electricity, but we use electricity to cool it...so...why is it more in winter than summer...and we don't run the pool pump, and we run a bunch of fans in summer and not in winter...anyway it is because they are a bunch of lying cheating assholes....that is why...they run it up in winter because they think you will assume it is because of running the heat....

anyway this winter I had 1 HID light and ran no air...now that it is summer I have 2 HiD lights, and a really big AC...more fans for the grow and all this jazz, and our power bill is $200 less than it was a few months ago...How the hell does that work?

See above...lying cheating bastards...


----------



## nuglets (May 6, 2012)

think about how much money you make by not having to buy weed or even selling the excess you have. if that is not 10 times what your added power bill is then you are growing wrong.


----------



## psari (May 6, 2012)

Compounding offenses is not a good idea. I'm sure OP got the drift already and probably some PM's as well from the pure anarchists ...


Whenever I hear someone wants to do this all I can think of is the snake oil devices though (gotta love these things):

[video=youtube;40c95W641Xg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40c95W641Xg[/video]


----------



## nuglets (May 6, 2012)

psari said:


> Compounding offenses is not a good idea. I'm sure OP got the drift already and probably some PM's as well from the pure anarchists ...
> 
> 
> Whenever I hear someone wants to do this all I can think of is the snake oil devices though (gotta love these things):


that's awesome. i'm getting one. lol. i bet if you opened it up you'd find a sick hamster on a wheel.

generators are always an option if you are worried about your consumption raising red flags.


----------



## Nukebisket (May 6, 2012)

Do they make quiet generators so your neighbors can't hear?


----------



## KI11TH3W3AK (May 6, 2012)

they make quiet generators ya but they cost more and it depends if you live in a house with space between neighbors you are fine if you are in an apartment its suicide


----------



## nuglets (May 6, 2012)

Nukebisket said:


> Do they make quiet generators so your neighbors can't hear?


just depends on the size. you can get propane/natural gas one that actually run pretty quiet. anything up to 11kW and they really don't make much noise. when you get into diesel generators and larger capacity ones then they get noisy. with any generator they need to be outside so having a house is usually required. although i have seen someone put one on a balcony. crazy but it worked.

price isn't too bad on them considering. guess just depends on what you need and what you feel is expensive. of you need to take power off the grid for a 6,000w op then maybe dropping $3,000 is worth it.


----------



## connoisseurde420 (May 7, 2012)

indoing any generator keep in mind the logistics of bringing that shit in gas or propane tanks whatever you are going to be doing it for the next few months lol just saying its another mission on top of growing already be ready for the extra time and effort in using gen over just plugging in to the wall


----------



## zo0t (May 7, 2012)

omg i loled


----------



## nuglets (May 7, 2012)

connoisseurde420 said:


> indoing any generator keep in mind the logistics of bringing that shit in gas or propane tanks whatever you are going to be doing it for the next few months lol just saying its another mission on top of growing already be ready for the extra time and effort in using gen over just plugging in to the wall


propane generators are easy as hell. just hook them up and wire a subpanel to them. get propane delivered to your house like bottled water. they rent you 2 tanks for free and they come every week and take 1 away and give you a new one. that way yo always have a spare. how hard is that?


----------



## jesicalorren (May 7, 2012)

if u want a low bill .... use cfls and no fan! u get crap bud but a cheap bill. if u wana do things right get some 600's and some active air fans only 35 watts , but u gotta pay the cost to be the boss! PAY UR SHIT! if u steal power they will steal your freedom!!! jackass


----------



## sfttailpaul (May 7, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> Really? You going to ask for a good place to find lockpicks and gloves so you can rob your hydro store to get free nutes next? People like you really make it hard for marijuana legalization efforts to be taken seriously. Pay your fucking bills, don't steal, be an upstanding individual, you will be helping make it legal. Every watt you steal is another argument someone in congress will use to prove that weed causes crime. Anyways, thanks for encouraging the stigma on weed. Seeing as every time someone commits a crime, and pot is involved, it is assumed we all do it.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure this is in the wrong place. "Advanced marijuana cultivation" is for advanced GROWING techniques, not criminal ones.



Thank you for saying this bro'. I couldn't agree more (or have said it better). Of course I've "thought about this subject" but I would never do it. I guess it goes along with maturity. Obviously, someone who would actually go ahead and steal power (it can be done and fairly easy too) has not yet learned the life lesson that one cannot get something for nothing. I too, have thought about solar (and/or wind and/or hydro) but my requirements would need too much in the cost of the panels alone, not to mention the area needed to place them. On a "brighter" note, no pun intended, we could still get the government incentives for alternative power sources!


----------



## sfttailpaul (May 7, 2012)

KI11TH3W3AK said:


> first cut into the metal pipe from the ground use a multimeter to find positive and ground then put those two wires on your tongue.


WHAT AN *EXCELLENT* SUGGESTION!!!!!!!
If you cannot determine which is/isn't the neutral, simply take any 2 of the 3 wires in there. Oh, also, make sure you use a new blade, real sharp. Cut fast and straight to make sure that you contact at least 2 of the wires with the metal conduit they are contained in...


----------



## sfttailpaul (May 7, 2012)

I cannot believe there is this much banter for this topic. I also cannot believe that I read it all and commented 3X!
I'm gonna' go now and bake something...


----------



## kpmarine (May 7, 2012)

sfttailpaul said:


> Thank you for saying this bro'. I couldn't agree more (or have said it better). Of course I've "thought about this subject" but I would never do it. I guess it goes along with maturity. Obviously, someone who would actually go ahead and steal power (it can be done and fairly easy too) has not yet learned the life lesson that one cannot get something for nothing. I too, have thought about solar (and/or wind and/or hydro) but my requirements would need too much in the cost of the panels alone, not to mention the area needed to place them. On a "brighter" note, no pun intended, we could still get the government incentives for alternative power sources!


I don't get it honestly, if you rationalize theft from one place, where does it stop? Why is stealing power okay, but ripping off people's pot plants isn't? They are both stealing, and power theft is most likely to end in incarceration or everyone else in town footing your power bill (You don't think they're going to let that sudden power loss go for free do you?). Either you're just a thief, or you're a thief that I'm funding through a raised power bill. Seriously, this generation I'm part of has no fucking convictions, aside from "Fuck everyone but me.". It's whatever is the fastest and easiest. Seriously, this "I'm owed something by the world." mentality needs to stop. There isn't anybody in the world that owes you a free lunch. If you want something, buy it; if you can't afford it, maybe you need to re-evaluate your priorities. That wasn't actually directed at you, I was ranting in agreement. lol


----------



## jonesbag (May 7, 2012)

wanna grow off the grid? go outdoors, free light!


----------



## rootsorganic (May 8, 2012)

Its fairly easy to do i dont do it but everyone i know does.The only way u get caught is if u do it the old fashioned way of goin thru the meter versuse tapping thru the main power source coming out the ground.They been tapping powewr for years.Power companies have no idea of who does it.


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 8, 2012)

This is the guy you see busted on the news lol...Save your money and get a 7KW aka 7000 watt wind turbine setup for like $4500.Then they pay you for your extra power.


----------



## Deeproot (May 8, 2012)

remove meter, insert rebar, works like a champ


----------



## skunkd0c (May 8, 2012)

This subject always does cause a few sparks to fly 
many folk are under the impression stealing power is a way of avoiding detection as they are worried about large footprints , while there maybe a small amount of truth here
i do not think the average electricity thief realizes how serious it is, and in many cases it is treated more seriously than growing a few plants by the authorities 

when you play with the electric system the charges they can bring against you are not only theft, but also they will say you could of caused a fire
and endangered lives and the electric supply costing thousands of damage, they will make the case that you are a dangerous (reckless) person 
for stealing power, 
rather than just someone trying to medicate themselves with a few plants
if you are running a large garden and want to hide how much power you are using, you really should consider generators etc 
it is a much better option than stealing power 

peace


----------



## robert 14617 (May 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;O02Gnzn5JDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O02Gnzn5JDY&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## sonofdust (May 10, 2012)

The power company is not going to take a loss, there going to pass it on to the consumers, your fellow growers and friends. What kind of people steels from friends? I'm sure you dont want to be that kind of person.


----------



## berkman858 (May 10, 2012)

KI11TH3W3AK said:


> first cut into the metal pipe from the ground use a multimeter to find positive and ground then put those two wires on your tongue.


Damnit, I was going to say that. But I would say stick it to your dick and balls and see if they glow green. If so, you can go ahead and do the bypass, if not you must chop your nuts off and throw them in the nearest sewer drain for proper disposal.


----------



## devk (May 11, 2012)

I know how you can get all the light power you want..
Move outside !


----------



## Corso312 (May 11, 2012)

the easiest way is to go find a foreclosed home that is vacant or boarded up..take their meter ...now if you look at your bill you will see when they read the meter ..usually a 3-4 day window like clockwork...you use real meter for 2 weeks and dummy meter for 2 weeks and cut bill in half....i am not going to talk shit like the rest of these douchebags ...the energy companies are some of the dirtiest scumbags in the world and rape us..fuck em..good luck...i don't pull enough lights to warrant me stealing service but if i did that is how i would do it...good luck


----------



## bird mcbride (May 11, 2012)

Facts are they might not even charge you. Instead you may recieve a lifetime ban on electricity. Even if you have someone else hook up the power for you and if you're living there the power company will cut the power off anywhere you reside if they find out you're there. I know one person in Canada with a lifetime ban on hydro for stealing power.


----------



## youngtrader9689 (May 14, 2012)

Deeproot said:


> remove meter, insert rebar, works like a champ



jesus christ......


----------



## SelfDutchOven (May 14, 2012)

devk said:


> I know how you can get all the light power you want..
> Move outside !


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## EROsain (May 14, 2012)

Pay your bill bro, it makes us all look better. PLz


----------



## kpmarine (May 14, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> the easiest way is to go find a foreclosed home that is vacant or boarded up..take their meter ...now if you look at your bill you will see when they read the meter ..usually a 3-4 day window like clockwork...you use real meter for 2 weeks and dummy meter for 2 weeks and cut bill in half....i am not going to talk shit like the rest of these douchebags ...the energy companies are some of the dirtiest scumbags in the world and rape us..fuck em..good luck...i don't pull enough lights to warrant me stealing service but if i did that is how i would do it...good luck


How dare the electric company charge me over cost for their highly valuable and in demand product! If you don't like a business, it doesn't justify theft. Also, if you think power companies are some of the dirtiest scumbags in the world; you really need to turn on the news now and then, because you have no perspective. The hydro stores I've been to average about 200%-300% markup over online prices, now THAT'S rape. Let's rob them next! It's okay, because as long as you don't like someone, stealing from them is cool!


----------



## Nukebisket (May 14, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> How dare the electric company charge me over cost for their highly valuable and in demand product! If you don't like a business, it doesn't justify theft. Also, if you think power companies are some of the dirtiest scumbags in the world; you really need to turn on the news now and then, because you have no perspective. The hydro stores I've been to average about 200%-300% markup over online prices, now THAT'S rape. Let's rob them next! It's okay, because as long as you don't like someone, stealing from them is cool!


WOW ur stupid!!! Nicola tesla was making free wireless power for the people, actually had a working tower up at one point. His funding got cut because it was not going to make a profit for the big guy. so Thomas Edison came in and made it a complete monopoly, also he had a hand in making appliances use a lot of electricity in the beginning. U think hydro stores are bad? U have some learning to do


----------



## kpmarine (May 14, 2012)

Nukebisket said:


> WOW ur stupid!!! Nicola tesla was making free wireless power for the people, actually had a working tower up at one point. His funding got cut because it was not going to make a profit for the big guy. so Thomas Edison came in and made it a complete monopoly, also he had a hand in making appliances use a lot of electricity in the beginning. U think hydro stores are bad? U have some learning to do


So because one guy tried to be benevolent and failed, somehow you're entitled to free power? Who cares if Edison was a dick? Does Edison run the electric companies these days? If not, then why are you blaming them for his wrongdoing? News flash; businesses are out to make money. You want to be mad at someone, be pissed at your family members in the past that voted in politicians that gave power companies government sanctioned monopolies. They're the reason there's no competitive pricing. 

As for hydro shops, maybe I've just had bad experiences. Like I said, 200%-300% markup over the internet. That means you can buy it somewhere else for 1/3 the price. That's a scam any way you cut it, in my book. If you found a hydro shop that provides good prices, then I'm happy for you.


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 14, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> So because one guy tried to be benevolent and failed, somehow you're entitled to free power? Who cares if Edison was a dick? Does Edison run the electric companies these days? If not, then why are you blaming them for his wrongdoing? News flash; businesses are out to make money. You want to be mad at someone, be pissed at your family members in the past that voted in politicians that gave power companies government sanctioned monopolies. They're the reason there's no competitive pricing.
> 
> As for hydro shops, maybe I've just had bad experiences. Like I said, 200%-300% markup over the internet. That means you can buy it somewhere else for 1/3 the price. That's a scam any way you cut it, in my book. If you found a hydro shop that provides good prices, then I'm happy for you.


The entire cannabis industry is a scam. From the Cannabis Cup "winners" where "judges" are bought by the highest bidder, the seedbanks, California's "medical" pot sales racket and the hydro stores.....it's all a big money making scam. When I first started and even today, I literally spent next to nothing to grow pot. The sun is free, lights are cheap, potting soil is cheap, and most foods from Walmart, nurseries, Home Depot, etc. will run circles around the cannabis specific garbage dumbasses have been sucked into.


----------



## kpmarine (May 14, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> The entire cannabis industry is a scam. From the Cannabis Cup "winners" where "judges" are bought by the highest bidder, the seedbanks, California's "medical" pot sales racket and the hydro stores.....it's all a big money making scam. When I first started and even today, I literally spent next to nothing to grow pot. The sun is free, lights are cheap, potting soil is cheap, and most foods from Walmart, nurseries, Home Depot, etc. will run circles around the cannabis specific garbage dumbasses have been sucked into.


Like your sig. says sir. Put enough shiny things and "TRIPLE YOUR YIELD!!!*" on it, people will pay $25 bucks a gallon for blackstrap.


----------



## Nukebisket (May 14, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> So because one guy tried to be benevolent and failed, somehow you're entitled to free power?


Obviously you know nothing about Nicola Tesla, I'm sure you cheer on Rockefeller too! It's quite clear you have a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## kpmarine (May 14, 2012)

Nukebisket said:


> Obviously you know nothing about Nicola Tesla, I'm sure you cheer on Rockefeller too! It's quite clear you have a lot of growing up to do.


Did he bring power to the masses for free? No, he failed to do that. However, he was successful in _proof of concept_. As for Rockefeller, what does that have to do with the price of tea in China? If you want to argue, argue points.


----------



## Nukebisket (May 14, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> Did he bring power to the masses for free? No, he failed to do that. However, he was successful in _proof of concept_. As for Rockefeller, what does that have to do with the price of tea in China? If you want to argue, argue points.


How did he fail? Because the big guys cut funding when they found out it could not be used to rape the people of there hard earned money? As I said he already had a WORKING TOWER that actually worked so don't give me this he failed bullshit. Sounds like you back up the money hungry scum of this earth, no wonder you don't see the Rockefeller connection.


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> How dare the electric company charge me over cost for their highly valuable and in demand product! If you don't like a business, it doesn't justify theft. Also, if you think power companies are some of the dirtiest scumbags in the world; you really need to turn on the news now and then, because you have no perspective. The hydro stores I've been to average about 200%-300% markup over online prices, now THAT'S rape. Let's rob them next! It's okay, because as long as you don't like someone, stealing from them is cool!




well i am sorry that you are a slow learner and just realized that hydro shops mark up items so much....300% is an exaggeration but i agree their prices are a joke... but peanuts compared to what energy companies pull...no need to turn on the news..have not watched the news in 5 plus years and don't miss it... i think it is you that need to do some research on what energy companies do....lets get a few things straight .....

A. i never said it was "Cool" to steal anything from someone you don't like
B. i don't give a fuck if this guy steals power or not
c. if you try to compare a hydro store that pays taxes and has no monopoly to what the dirty shit energy companies do..then you are too retarded to have a conversation with

D.this guy is right about tesla.....the only reason you are not paying ore per kw is the state regulates what these greedy fucks charge you...it would be much much more if they had free reign ...however they do have lobbyists to pay these pricks off and keep the monopoly and prices maxed out at all times...they also use every damn loophole in the taxcode and pay more lobbyists and dirty politicians off to keep things this way.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 14, 2012)

no dont pay your bill 
save money for candy bars and ciggerets for your lockdown 

might save your but hole


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

here is what you loud mouths don't understand....maybe the guy has 15 grand in the bank and he is not worried about "paying his bill" maybe he is pulling too many lights ..lets say 20 lights 1k watt..with fans..a.c. etc...the first time someone read his meter they would probably change the meter..thinking it was defective ...after that they would know he is pulling too many amps ....so maybe this guy has a reason other than "being cheap" and do you really think if you are pulling that much lights and plant count that you would be worried about a theft of services charge? no! because you would have far bigger concerns with the police ...so stop judging people and shut your mouth if you can't answer the op's question.


----------



## bird mcbride (May 14, 2012)

I would say the best advice is a good generator if you're going that big.


----------



## smokekeeper (May 15, 2012)

wonder why dumbass hasn't replied to this thread.


----------



## Nukebisket (May 15, 2012)

smokekeeper said:


> wonder why dumbass hasn't replied to this thread.


He's probably trying to read a book.


----------



## aceguitar (May 16, 2012)

This is the reason I stopped using that other site. STUPID people!!!! cmon dude, going thru life stoned and stupid is gonna be hard.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 16, 2012)

he may have fried himself jacking with the meter


----------



## Corso312 (May 16, 2012)

he probably hired an electrician ...


----------



## mike91sr (May 16, 2012)

Incorporating theft into marijuana cultivation.... Awesome for the industry and the movement. Just like people training pitbulls to fight, then bitching about breed restrictions.  And the biggest argument in these threads is usually whether stealing is "moral" if its from a profit-oriented company. Instead of being the underground criminals that bitch about the system and trying to circumvent it, why not act like any other legitimate business/hobbyist and play by the rules so that they can maybe be lightened. Everyone knows that to some extent, street dealers are one of the worst things about criminalizing marijuana. Because it involves criminals without ethics now right? How is stealing power any different than robbing a buyer? Oh yeah, because the electric companies are "evil" for not giving hand-outs. I love America. Bitch about the government's deficit, but then demand more money from them at the same time(I'm just one person, how big of a difference could $5k really make, right?) Tards...


----------



## lighting (May 16, 2012)

just go outside an look at the little tag on your meter have a read its a felony offence tampering beleive it or not even tho its on side of your house its still someone elses property 
stealing power is great idea if you want to get caught 99 percent of the big operations i mean big time grow ops producing 100 kg a week payed to have a false identity at a grow op ware house or house so sure some of them steel power but let me remind you They do get busted 
on a power grid it can be located quickly all it takes is a neibiour saying there having issues with flickering of there lights and pow power company is out there they can pin point where the draw is coming from no different then a mechanic can pin point where a electrical short is in your car jesus christ you want to stay off the grid PAY YOUR BILLS keep it to under 6k lighting and your ok


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2012)

lol @ the industry and the movement.... you mean how the feds are the muscle for big pharma and laws are actually going backwards in some states...i don't judge ...i don't care what this guy does...not sure why so many of you care what the OP does either.


----------



## scroglodyte (May 17, 2012)

it gives fuel to the fire of prohibition. 
"look at these criminals."


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2012)

i don't care what other people think...i live life on my terms ....the people saying "look at the criminals" are the same people who think marijuana = crack ....and oxy is all good , because a doctor prescribes that....probably the same people who think gays should not be allowed to be married and saddam hussein was involved with 9/11


----------



## scroglodyte (May 17, 2012)

i also account for only my own actions, but i think many who are on the fence or cannabis legalization, get pushed to wrong side by actions such as these. i don't lose sleep about it, but if someone asks.......i'm happy to opine.


----------



## Nukebisket (May 17, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> it gives fuel to the fire of prohibition.
> "look at these criminals."


The government would lose too much money, and a lot of people will lose jobs if marijuana was to become legal. It's all a play that the sheeple follow.


----------



## Guitar guy (May 18, 2012)

Lets weigh out the pros if you don't do it and cons if you actually do it

Pros: able to sit back and watch the sun set every day with a joint
Grow (and sell if its what you do) with less suspicion
get to keep your ass virginity

Cons:
Years in federal prison
butt sex!!! Yay


----------



## bird mcbride (May 19, 2012)

When bypassing the meter be sure you wear a pair off steel toed steel shank boots. Wet cement or a mud puddle will get you a bigger buzz.


----------



## jessy koons (May 19, 2012)

full of purple said:


> whats needed to be done to bypass the power meter? who sells bypass power boxs?


The simplest answer is don't do it. The potential problems far outweigh the potential benefits.


----------



## jessy koons (May 19, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> lol @ the industry and the movement.... you mean how the feds are the muscle for big pharma and laws are actually going backwards in some states...i don't judge ...i don't care what this guy does...not sure why so many of you care what the OP does either.


We care because he asked a question. He may not have gotten the answers he wanted but the people have spoken.


----------



## Nukebisket (May 19, 2012)

jessy koons said:


> We care because he asked a question.


Why the hell would you care just because a question was asked?


----------



## ghostjr9 (May 20, 2012)

Guitar guy:7446642 said:


> Lets weigh out the pros if you don't do it and cons if you actually do it
> 
> Pros: able to sit back and watch the sun set every day with a joint
> Grow (and sell if its what you do) with less suspicion
> ...



surprise butt sex


----------



## Red1966 (May 20, 2012)

unohu69 said:


> Id just invest in some solar to help offset the monthly bill some. note, I did not say off set the cost. them panels sure arent cheap, and would be a whole bunch of 50-70$ more a month bills. I am looking into building my own panels, basically just gotta locate a decent source for the photo cells themselves, and wire them together, creating a larger more powerful unit. Granted, thats a bit simplified.


 You will NEVER recoup the cost of the photo cells or even come anywhere close. You're talking 3-400 hundred dollars to get 15 watts (peak, closer to 0 watts most of the day, nothing at night) while a power company kilowatt is only $0.15, at most. 5 acres of solar cells at a couple million dollars is going to attract national attention. Solar cells are only used as a last resort when nothing else is available, or when the user isn't paying for the cells (government subsidies). A gas powered generator would be much more feasible, if your goal is to not have large power bills to avoid unwanted attention. But then a $0.00 power bill might attract attention also, so you would want ONLY the grow operation on the generator. Silencing the generator can be done if the neighbors are close.


----------



## Budbonics (May 20, 2012)

6 cents kwh for me hooray cheap electricity . I too think the MMj scene is a sham.


----------



## Epicfork (May 20, 2012)

The box will cost a years worth of power...


----------



## Red1966 (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> you are a thief to if you grow and sell marijuana without reporting it and paying taxes on it.


 Not paying taxes is not theft. It may be immoral or illegal, but it's not theft. Theft is a taking of some one else's property.


----------



## Red1966 (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> i'm not doing anything. just pointing it out. the only thing worse than a thief is a snitch. but i wouldn't consider stealing from the power company as morally wrong or as a thief. i would advise agaisnt it (as i already did on the first page) only because it highly increases your chances of getting your grow busted.


 Stealing is not theft, but not paying taxes is? I hope you're not living in my neighborhood.


----------



## Red1966 (May 20, 2012)

rootsorganic said:


> Its fairly easy to do i dont do it but everyone i know does.The only way u get caught is if u do it the old fashioned way of goin thru the meter versuse tapping thru the main power source coming out the ground.They been tapping powewr for years.Power companies have no idea of who does it.


 Most areas have meters every block or so. 10,000 kilowatts a month go thru that meter to your block, tho whole block is only paying for 7,500. 2,500 kilowatts is unaccounted for. They go out and measure the draw at every house. They don't have to be on your property to do this. Your meter shows 500 kilowatts being consumed, but there is 2,500 kilowatts going thru the power line. Legal proof you're stealing power. Enough to get a search warrant. Power company and LEA show up at your door with said warrant, search your house. You share a cell with Bubba. Wish you just paid the damn bill? "goin thru the meter" avoids paying bill in what way?


----------



## Corso312 (May 20, 2012)

lol...there is so much bullshit in this thread you need hip waders to read this shit


----------



## Red1966 (May 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> the easiest way is to go find a foreclosed home that is vacant or boarded up..take their meter ...now if you look at your bill you will see when they read the meter ..usually a 3-4 day window like clockwork...you use real meter for 2 weeks and dummy meter for 2 weeks and cut bill in half....i am not going to talk shit like the rest of these douchebags ...the energy companies are some of the dirtiest scumbags in the world and rape us..fuck em..good luck...i don't pull enough lights to warrant me stealing service but if i did that is how i would do it...good luck


 Might work if you don't have smart meters. Smart meters transmit data thru the powerline itself. Including meter ID number. Meter registered to another address transmitting from yours will bring investigators to your door. Can't count on regular meter readings anyway, smart meter or not. Meters have ID numbers and are registered to a particular address. They only have to be early or late once to catch you.


----------



## dbkick (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> this may not be the place to ask that question. most growers don't agree with stealing power. i'm all for it but you'll end up getting busted eventually. and they just won't hit you with a fine or take your meter away. stealing power is a sure sign of growing and the utility company just calls the feds to come break your door down. meter readers aren't stupid. they can spot that shit a mile away. plus with new transformers and smart meters it's basically impossible. they can measure the return neutral on your grid and tell if you are stealing power.


you said it, most growers hate a fucking criminal. I remember a local news story here, someone was stealing copper wiring from somewhere, can't remember the details. The end result was the copper was very very live and the fucking criminal was instantly killed, harsh for such a petty crime but justice served.
Having said that I guess some people have no choice but to steal the power because coming up with a legit reason for using 10 times the normal is a little difficult, the problem with that is the criminal obviously is greedy and buys more and more lights (since he's paying nothing for power and seems to have all this extra cash ) . would be nice but I hate a fucking criminal.


----------



## Red1966 (May 20, 2012)

Nukebisket said:


> WOW ur stupid!!! Nicola tesla was making free wireless power for the people, actually had a working tower up at one point. His funding got cut because it was not going to make a profit for the big guy. so Thomas Edison came in and made it a complete monopoly, also he had a hand in making appliances use a lot of electricity in the beginning. U think hydro stores are bad? U have some learning to do


 Tesla never intended to give away electricity. His "working" tower never transmitted more than a few hundred feet and used an ENORMOUS amount of power. 5 MEGAwatts to transmit a couple hundred watts. Frankly, all these guys trying to justify theft from the power company would steal from any of else and use the same excuses.


----------



## Red1966 (May 20, 2012)

Nukebisket said:


> How did he fail? Because the big guys cut funding when they found out it could not be used to rape the people of there hard earned money? As I said he already had a WORKING TOWER that actually worked so don't give me this he failed bullshit. Sounds like you back up the money hungry scum of this earth, no wonder you don't see the Rockefeller connection.


 See my reply on the "working tower". Selling a product the people want is rape? So, I assume you work without pay, give away your crops, invite strangers to live and eat free in your home. If not, you're a rapist.


----------



## Corso312 (May 20, 2012)

dbkick said:


> you said it, most growers hate a fucking criminal. I remember a local news story here, someone was stealing copper wiring from somewhere, can't remember the details. The end result was the copper was very very live and the fucking criminal was instantly killed, harsh for such a petty crime but justice served.
> Having said that I guess some people have no choice but to steal the power because coming up with a legit reason for using 10 times the normal is a little difficult, the problem with that is the criminal obviously is greedy and buys more and more lights (since he's paying nothing for power and seems to have all this extra cash ) . would be nice but I hate a fucking criminal.



you know who i hate more than a guy who steals power? the scumbags at b.p. who destroyed the gulf coast and handed out millions in safety bonuses months later..and the pieces of shit at enron who stole all their workers pensions...and the power companies who pay lobbyists to keep rates as high as possible while controlling a monopoly ... you have every right to not like someone stealing power...i don't steal power ..i know a few people who do...some for years some for a decade ..but i tend to direct my anger at the top(greediest) not the bottom...know this though... my neighbor 5 years ago was late 60's...widowed ..husband died of cancer...son died in a fire...he was a fireman...so this very nice woman who worked her whole life gets laid off.... times are tight...reverse mortgage ...sold car , wedding ring ...the whole nine yards....fast forward a year...she is in hospital and gets out..kidney problems on dialysis ....power company shuts her juice off....it is maybe 90 out...i see windows open..no fans going..i knock to make sure she is ok...it is hot as hell in house ..no power...her dialysis machine needs power...i pay her bill...110 dollars...call em up and say hey...this lady needs power now! bill is paid ..she has health issues ...they tell me today...nothing ...tomorrow i call again ..on hold for 40 minutes ..tell the dumb bitch ..listen this lady needs power..i am running extension cords over there..wsup with restoring ?...today for sure! is what i am told...4 days later these fucks come out to restore...great way to do business and show some fucking compassion for another human...but they can pull this crap because they are a monopoly and have no competition ..easy to be successful when you buy off dirty state politicians to keep the game going your way...fuck these greedy scumbags


----------



## dbkick (May 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> you know who i hate more than a guy who steals power? the scumbags at b.p. who destroyed the gulf coast and handed out millions in safety bonuses months later..and the pieces of shit at enron who stole all their workers pensions...and the power companies who pay lobbyists to keep rates as high as possible while controlling a monopoly ... you have every right to not like someone stealing power...i don't steal power ..i know a few people who do...some for years some for a decade ..but i tend to direct my anger at the top(greediest) not the bottom...know this though... my neighbor 5 years ago was late 60's...widowed ..husband died of cancer...son died in a fire...he was a fireman...so this very nice woman who worked her whole life gets laid off.... times are tight...reverse mortgage ...sold car , wedding ring ...the whole nine yards....fast forward a year...she is in hospital and gets out..kidney problems on dialysis ....power company shuts her juice off....it is maybe 90 out...i see windows open..no fans going..i knock to make sure she is ok...it is hot as hell in house ..no power...her dialysis machine needs power...i pay her bill...110 dollars...call em up and say hey...this lady needs power now! bill is paid ..she has health issues ...they tell me today...nothing ...tomorrow i call again ..on hold for 40 minutes ..tell the dumb bitch ..listen this lady needs power..i am running extension cords over there..wsup with restoring ?...today for sure! is what i am told...4 days later these fucks come out to restore...great way to do business and show some fucking compassion for another human...but they can pull this crap because they are a monopoly and have no competition ..easy to be successful when you buy off dirty state politicians to keep the game going your way...fuck these greedy scumbags


well, I certainly can't and won't disagree with you there but still that's no justification for stealing power. The power anyone steals will be paid for and it won't be by the power company, they'll just pass the loss along to the paying customer as all do.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 20, 2012)

if i could do it without getting caught i would. but therein lies the rub. i'd rather pay my bills than risk getting caught and losing a whole lot more than a few hundred bucks every month. if you're in an illegal and you are worried about a spike in consumption raising red flags then chances are you've got a few lights running. look into a generator then. no need for the added risk of having the utility company call the cops.


----------



## ghostjr9 (May 21, 2012)

You can try using solar power


----------



## Wetdog (May 21, 2012)

My cousin works for Florida Plunder and Loot and spends most days in the company of Five-Oh.

His full time job with FPL is finding and then letting Five-Oh bust, power thieves. He told me ~95% are grow ops with a few heavy fabricators tossed in, welding and such. Said many of them would never even been noticed if they weren't stealing the juice.

A $600/month electric bill in Fl wouldn't even raise an eyebrow, as long as it was paid.

Wet


----------



## colonuggs (May 21, 2012)

this is what happens when you steal power




> [h=1]United States Attorney Jenny A. Durkan
> Western District of Washington[/h][h=1]*Leader Of Marijuana Manufacturing Conspiracy Sentenced To Ten Years In Prison*[/h][h=2]_Defendant Laundered Money through Garden Store, Had Five Firearms to Protect Drugs and Cash_[/h]FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> March 2, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## unohu69 (May 21, 2012)

^^^ouch^^^


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (May 21, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> i'll turn your ass in myself


Snitches and thieves, I like neither!


----------



## SantaCruzed (May 21, 2012)

I'm going to tell you how to bypass the meter right now! *GROW OUTSIDE!!!* Seriously dude! Put a great big "X" on your house with a sign that say's "Yep, i'm ripping you off"

Just don't do it.


----------



## chrishydro (May 21, 2012)

Think of it this way, when they catch you, and they will catch you, should the po po come to the door and get a wiff of your action you wont have to worry about the comunity service and small fine. lol You can go hang out with the other guys that did something stupid and got caught.


----------



## Nukebisket (May 21, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Tesla never intended to give away electricity. His "working" tower never transmitted more than a few hundred feet and used an ENORMOUS amount of power. 5 MEGAwatts to transmit a couple hundred watts. Frankly, all these guys trying to justify theft from the power company would steal from any of else and use the same excuses.


Wow you are incredibly STUPID!!! 1. He intended to give this free wireless power away and that is why his funding got cut. 2. His tower didn't run on any electricity!! It used subtle energy from the earth!! STFU if you don't know what your talking about!

*Wardenclyffe Tower* (1901&#8211;1917) also known as the *Tesla Tower*, was an early wireless telecommunications tower designed by Nikola Tesla and intended for commercial trans-Atlantic wireless telephony, broadcasting, and to demonstrate the transmission of power without interconnecting wires.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP] The core facility was not completed due to financial problems, caused by the financier withdrawing funds due to the fact that there was no profit to be made from constructing this tower.

[h=3]Wireless transmission[/h]The second result demonstrated how energy could be made to go through space without any connecting wires.


Now take your lying candy ass and GTFO!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 21, 2012)

Nukebisket said:


> Wow you are incredibly STUPID!!! 1. He intended to give this free wireless power away and that is why his funding got cut. 2. His tower didn't run on any electricity!! It used subtle energy from the earth!! STFU if you don't know what your talking about!
> 
> *Wardenclyffe Tower* (1901&#8211;1917) also known as the *Tesla Tower*, was an early wireless telecommunications tower designed by Nikola Tesla and intended for commercial trans-Atlantic wireless telephony, broadcasting, and to demonstrate the transmission of power without interconnecting wires.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP] The core facility was not completed due to financial problems, caused by the financier withdrawing funds due to the fact that there was no profit to be made from constructing this tower.
> 
> ...


calm down man...it's just an internet forum.


----------



## kpmarine (May 21, 2012)

Nukebisket said:


> Wow you are incredibly STUPID!!! 1. He intended to give this free wireless power away and that is why his funding got cut. 2. His tower didn't run on any electricity!! It used subtle energy from the earth!! STFU if you don't know what your talking about!
> 
> *Wardenclyffe Tower* (1901&#8211;1917) also known as the *Tesla Tower*, was an early wireless telecommunications tower designed by Nikola Tesla and intended for commercial trans-Atlantic wireless telephony, broadcasting, and to demonstrate the transmission of power without interconnecting wires.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP] The core facility was not completed due to financial problems, caused by the financier withdrawing funds due to the fact that there was no profit to be made from constructing this tower.
> 
> ...


No, his funding got cut because he said the tower was being built to be the first wireless telegraph, not to provide power to the masses. J.P. Morgan didn't give two shits about the power transmission bit, he just wanted the first wireless communication device.. However, someone else beat Tesla to it (While using a ton of Tesla's patents, to be fair.). Turns out the wireless telegraph was a much cheaper way to send telegrams than Tesla's tower. His tower had alot of potential, it got cut for the same reason every other investment loses funding. It wasn't turning a profit (Or even functioning fully.). It as a huge money pit, the damn thing was called "Tesla's million dollar folly." or something of the sort. Also, it was powered by an industrial generator; not "subtle energy from the earth", which he burned out trying to power his invention. Ironically, depriving a nearby town of power until the generator was fixed. The man was a genius, however, he did not acheive nearly the success you credit him with.


----------



## phillk6751 (May 21, 2012)

look into rodin coils and how to apply the technology to led lights, theres a guy on youtube showing off his setup daniel nunez i think his name is. you could savena lot of electricity legit this way without stealing it. however you will need to know a bit about resonant frequencies and oscillators and whatnot. its basically pulse modulated electricity and efficiency is amazing when paired with technologies like leds


----------



## Nukebisket (May 22, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> Also, it was powered by an industrial generator; not "subtle energy from the earth",


Actually it was, it was not "powered by a generator". The generator power was being amplified by the tower before being sent out wireless, it in no way "powered" the tower. 

* Tesla wanted to saturate the globe with electricity as a dynamo so that everyone on the surface of the globe could obtain electrical light just by sticking wires into the soil and a electrical bulb would light. When J.P. Morgan heard about the Tesla project, he was asked: "How can we get money from the electricity which Tesla is supplying to every part of the world?" After that Morgan cut the funds and the Tower was never finished.
*
Ironically, depriving a nearby town of power until the generator was fixed*.* Thats BS also

Pack that in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## kpmarine (May 22, 2012)

Nukebisket said:


> Actually it was, it was not "powered by a generator". The generator power was being amplified by the tower before being sent out wireless, it in no way "powered" the tower.
> 
> * Tesla wanted to saturate the globe with electricity as a dynamo so that everyone on the surface of the globe could obtain electrical light just by sticking wires into the soil and a electrical bulb would light. When J.P. Morgan heard about the Tesla project, he was asked: "How can we get money from the electricity which Tesla is supplying to every part of the world?" After that Morgan cut the funds and the Tower was never finished.
> *
> ...


I'd be more than happy to change my stance on this. Where do you get this information?


----------



## polyarcturus (May 22, 2012)

if teslas shit was working so well i would have built one a while ago........

they probably did cut funding but for several good reasons,(none of which being free elec) tesla was a mad man when it came to spending cash to build things.


----------



## Kite High (May 22, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> Really? You going to ask for a good place to find lockpicks and gloves so you can rob your hydro store to get free nutes next? People like you really make it hard for marijuana legalization efforts to be taken seriously. Pay your fucking bills, don't steal, be an upstanding individual, you will be helping make it legal. Every watt you steal is another argument someone in congress will use to prove that weed causes crime. Anyways, thanks for encouraging the stigma on weed. Seeing as every time someone commits a crime, and pot is involved, it is assumed we all do it.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure this is in the wrong place. "Advanced marijuana cultivation" is for advanced GROWING techniques, not criminal ones.



ummm in case you didn't know if you grow you are a CRIMINAL...duh


----------



## kpmarine (May 22, 2012)

Kite High said:


> ummm in case you didn't know if you grow you are a CRIMINAL...duh


You do have a point, I think you can get what I mean though.


----------



## TheNewGuyy (May 22, 2012)

Kite High said:


> ummm in case you didn't know if you grow you are a CRIMINAL...duh


 AHAHAHAHAHA. seriously you guys are WEIRDOS. haha only person cool is the guy who told the story about the old lady needing power. FUCK THE POWER COMPANIES why do you care so much what this ONE guy does... lol sorry but had to laugh and that guy obviously LOVES tesla so stop tryen to convince him otherwise


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 23, 2012)

TheNewGuyy said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA. seriously you guys are WEIRDOS. haha only person cool is the guy who told the story about the old lady needing power. FUCK THE POWER COMPANIES why do you care so much what this ONE guy does... lol sorry but had to laugh and that guy obviously LOVES tesla so stop tryen to convince him otherwise


If you produce the power, then it's yours to use at will. If not, then you gotta pay. Power company (and the rest of the world) doesn't owe you squat. You get what you earn.

And yes, just like 90% of the threads in Advanced, this thread does not belong here.

UB


----------



## TheNewGuyy (May 23, 2012)

yeah i wouldnt do it. keep a cool relationship with them is what im trying pay right away


----------



## JustAnotherHead (May 23, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> i don't sell, if you need to justify your actions then maybe you need to reevaluate , take a step back and look at what you are doing


You're so..... moral. Jerry Falwell.


----------



## JustAnotherHead (May 23, 2012)

bird mcbride said:


> Facts are they might not even charge you. Instead you may recieve a lifetime ban on electricity. Even if you have someone else hook up the power for you and if you're living there the power company will cut the power off anywhere you reside if they find out you're there. I know one person in Canada with a lifetime ban on hydro for stealing power.


I guess he's gonna be stealing more power then.


----------



## JustAnotherHead (May 23, 2012)

Wetdog said:


> My cousin works for Florida Plunder and Loot and spends most days in the company of Five-Oh.
> 
> His full time job with FPL is finding and then letting Five-Oh bust, power thieves. He told me ~95% are grow ops with a few heavy fabricators tossed in, welding and such. Said many of them would never even been noticed if they weren't stealing the juice.
> 
> ...


Word. DO NO FUCK WITH FPL! Heck they put one of those round locks on my meter. Why? Because I was late on a bill, paid it by their 2PM deadline to have power restored the same day. They didn't so I pulled the meter off and took the rubber feet off that they use to disable your power. BAM Locked, and $300 additional deposit. Sigh.


----------



## ghostjr9 (May 24, 2012)

When ur late to pay ur bill they charge you.. when there late to turn on your power there still charging you


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 24, 2012)

Forgot about this.
http://www.tpbcentral.com/eps.php?ep=s2e6


----------



## eDude (May 30, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> As for hydro shops, maybe I've just had bad experiences. Like I said, 200%-300% markup over the internet. That means you can buy it somewhere else for 1/3 the price. That's a scam any way you cut it, in my book. If you found a hydro shop that provides good prices, then I'm happy for you.


What you've come across is a 'front' for money laundering. That is not a shop for John Q Public. It's for the owner(s) and his 'network' only. They price it like that so to scare off guys like you and me. No one there pays those prices. They sell it at cost or less to their 'network' but cut in the 200% of their own 'dirty money' and now it's clean and on the books as revenue from sales and in turn they also the broker the cannabis for the 'network'. If you don't buy your nutes from them then he's not buying from you either. It's a nice way to chain up some growers to work for you.


----------



## Corso312 (May 30, 2012)

you think hydro shops rape you..how bout vets...i started giving dogs their own shots about 7 years ago...i get the same vaccine the vets get..shipped in dry ice delivered for $1.25 a vaccine..and that vaccine is a 5 in 1 ..vets charge maybe $40 for the office visit and 65$ for the vaccine...and they buy in bulk and get wholesale..so maybe they are paying 50 cents a vaccine.


----------



## Nukebisket (May 30, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> you think hydro shops rape you..how bout vets...i started giving dogs their own shots about 7 years ago...i get the same vaccine the vets get..shipped in dry ice delivered for $1.25 a vaccine..and that vaccine is a 5 in 1 ..vets charge maybe $40 for the office visit and 65$ for the vaccine...and they buy in bulk and get wholesale..so maybe they are paying 50 cents a vaccine.


Where do you get them from? I got 11 dogs and I give them their shots too but its usually 7-8 bucks a shot


----------



## Corso312 (May 30, 2012)

check out dog vaccines for less.com....my friends wife orders them now for me...she gets a better tate than i was getting ..they have a dozen dogs and have a litter or two a year and a fridge with a backup generator ....i w as paying like 2.50 at that site... what do you vaccinate for? parvo is the only thing that scares me..had a dog get it 5 years ago..he lived but it cost me 1,200$


----------



## blindbaby (May 30, 2012)

i agree. i just went from a wee 600 watt, to a 1000. and hey! my bill did rise a bit. not alot. maybe 20. a mo. so how do you feel about our feelings tward stealing?? i think u will never recover on any site, after asking this qwestion. so. move on,and never bring it up on the new site you choose. say halleluha.


----------



## Winter Woman (May 30, 2012)

Don't do it. It will surely lead to a bust. Promise.


----------



## Corso312 (May 30, 2012)

surely? nah ..potentially ? yes...

@blindbaby..i see dumber questions and thoughts daily on here,you exaggerate


----------



## doowmd (May 30, 2012)

Stealing electric was how this dude ended up getting busted several yrs ago. He was a big timer and probably still would be using that same crib had it not been for basically being greedy and or paranoid. Check it out:[video=youtube;Hg2TyjWjCls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg2TyjWjCls&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## doowmd (May 30, 2012)

Here's the condensed version (*if ya can stand the goofy ass thong song paraody*)[video=youtube;b0GBSeT_QSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0GBSeT_QSc[/video]


----------



## Nukebisket (May 31, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> check out dog vaccines for less.com....my friends wife orders them now for me...she gets a better tate than i was getting ..they have a dozen dogs and have a litter or two a year and a fridge with a backup generator ....i w as paying like 2.50 at that site... what do you vaccinate for? parvo is the only thing that scares me..had a dog get it 5 years ago..he lived but it cost me 1,200$


I like the 5 in 1, I'm scared of that Parvo too. I had 5 dogs get hit with it at the same time, 2 didn't make it and the little guy in my avatar just barley made it. I'll check out that site, Thanks!


----------



## gagekko (Jun 1, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> check out dog vaccines for less.com....my friends wife orders them now for me...she gets a better tate than i was getting ..they have a dozen dogs and have a litter or two a year and a fridge with a backup generator ....i w as paying like 2.50 at that site... what do you vaccinate for? parvo is the only thing that scares me..had a dog get it 5 years ago..he lived but it cost me 1,200$


You're lucky... My dog got it and my vet charged met $4,000... And that was years ago :/


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 1, 2012)

wow..that just ain't right


----------



## kanx (Jun 3, 2012)

Dont wana piss on anyone's parade , just wanting to chip in my advice before I leave you to it however anyone reading this and is thinking about it , really just dont do it , its not worth it.

First off , if the power goes missing the company is gonna start to ask some questions , which will only draw attention. I'd even maybe argue within reason as long as the bills paid the power company dont give a fuk what you use, more a police thing even if that, as its money in there pocket. If I owned a power company , id market myself out there to growers , growers are a power company's best friend, were like crack heads to crack dealers , they just look at us and see $$, after all there a business , bussiness's have quotas etc and are run for profit , so long as you dont take the piss , I would imagine your fine.

Not to mention if worst comes to worse, you will get done for stealing power on top of everything else , maybe even some extra if they think the way you did it was extra dangerous.

Personally I'd rather tun the risk of selling an oz or two to pay the leccy bill then steal the power, esp for peace of mind, all just hypothetical ofc.

Not saying you cant do it and get away with it , however its one of those silly things(usually get you caught, up there with pissed off ex's) I would not want looming over my head , the possibility that something could happen down to me being silly and doing something like stealing power , would be like an ultimate boot in the balls to loose everything due to me wanting to cheap out a little.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 3, 2012)

here is the thing.... everyone assumes that if some is stealing juice they are cheap or broke or whatever...i have never met anyone who wanted to steal power to run a couple 1k watters.... the people who steal power do it for one reason only...they kinda have to ...if you had a 3k a month bill the electric company would probably come out and change meter thinking it as faulty.. you can not run big grows and pay the bills in most states..lets say someone in a non medical state living and growing in a 5 bedroom home has a 3k a month bill...red flags and you will be turned in.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 3, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> here is the thing.... everyone assumes that if some is stealing juice they are cheap or broke or whatever...i have never met anyone who wanted to steal power to run a couple 1k watters.... the people who steal power do it for one reason only...they kinda have to ...if you had a 3k a month bill the electric company would probably come out and change meter thinking it as faulty.. you can not run big grows and pay the bills in most states..lets say someone in a non medical state living and growing in a 5 bedroom home has a 3k a month bill...red flags and you will be turned in.


100% agreed. most commercial growers in non legal states are using generators as far as i know.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 3, 2012)

generators are noisy as fuck and break down/over heat ...best bet would be to get a natural gas generator and wire to your panel and steal natural gas....or get your panel wired to a liquid propane generator and use two different companies to refill the propane and alternate between them so you are not using an obscene amount of propane.


----------



## gagekko (Jun 3, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> here is the thing.... everyone assumes that if some is stealing juice they are cheap or broke or whatever...i have never met anyone who wanted to steal power to run a couple 1k watters.... the people who steal power do it for one reason only...they kinda have to ...if you had a 3k a month bill the electric company would probably come out and change meter thinking it as faulty.. you can not run big grows and pay the bills in most states..lets say someone in a non medical state living and growing in a 5 bedroom home has a 3k a month bill...red flags and you will be turned in.


That is why you grow in a couple of rentals next door to each other... If you want to get bigger than that, open a welding company front. If you still wanna get bigger than event that.... Well, then you're just plain greedy... Move to a state where you can set up a legit grow op... I'd love to have a ten 1k set up but that ain't gonna happen. Live with what you can get 'cause sitting in prison, you aint gonna have no set up :/


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 3, 2012)

here is the way i look at. i got my bill today, thats 1 ounce. house payment, thats 5 ounces. that new ballast i just ordered, another ounce. now that leaves about 36 more to pay the rest of the bills and have some fun. pay your damn bills.live a good life.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 3, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> generators are noisy as fuck and break down/over heat ...best bet would be to get a natural gas generator and wire to your panel and steal natural gas....or get your panel wired to a liquid propane generator and use two different companies to refill the propane and alternate between them so you are not using an obscene amount of propane.


all generators are noisy...even natural gas and propane ones. problem is with propane and NG generators is they are not designed for continuous use. they are standby generators. you can get a year or 2 out of them without any issues but after that they will start to fail. if you are going to be running a lareg draw then you need a continuous use diesel generator. they don't break down/over heat if you buy a quality unit.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 4, 2012)

if the power company is loosing $3k a month from your transformer your gonna get caught soon that aint like bumming a cigarette they will investagate the first month second month your door will be kicked in you can't get away with stealing that much power pros use generators and solar n shit you must spend money to make money


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 4, 2012)

if you want to go big save your pennys strart off small buy a piece of land in the boondocks buy a generator build a small or large home and get to work your not going that big in the city you can't have neighboors for a big op unless your leagal but thiers going to be the dea as well and you can't just nickle n dime that brings heat cause thier are tons of rats I bet atleast 3/4 of the population will rat to save thier own ass so you need to meet some straight outlaws not some college kids like the hells angels or something like that give them a good price and they will protect your buisness from cops and robbers if your real good thats if you don't seem sketchy to them just be cool they are normal people they do kill people but thier dealing with degenerate assholes and wack jobs a patched in member of the HA or outlaws or any big biker gang will never rat I wouldn't trust big city gangs as they are racist as hell unless your black or spanish but if your white stick with white gangs and be cool!!


Corso312 said:


> generators are noisy as fuck and break down/over heat ...best bet would be to get a natural gas generator and wire to your panel and steal natural gas....or get your panel wired to a liquid propane generator and use two different companies to refill the propane and alternate between them so you are not using an obscene amount of propane.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 4, 2012)

shit if you prove to the hells angels your a great grower they will probally fund you a warehouse you don't want this cause you will be thier bitch cause you owe them everything they set you up they will only give you a pecentage but start small 2-4 pounds every 2 months and save your money don't buy nice cars and shit cause it draws attention and takes away from you goal rent a few house not apartments more power less suspicious less neighboors and do everything to a T pay your bills on time the more rural the better best thing about bikers is a lot of them live in the sticks and have conections like a mother fucker just don't fuck them over and they will absolouty love you


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 4, 2012)

lol...you guys are pretty funny....few things i disagree on...I would never get in bed with the angels or outlaws..EVER..bikers are retarded..i have one buddy who is an angel and two buddies and an uncle who are outlaws...bikers are a huge target for the feds, most do meth,coke , pills and other hard drugs..not to mention automatic weapons..hard drugs make you dumb and sloppy..you don't want partners who use hard drugs or run guns...the d.e.a. is in most medical states looking for grow houses..probably better off in a non med state growing ..because non med state will bring in higher price per lb than a med state and you don't have to traffic it in.... and the guys i know who steal or stole juice were in the city...not out in the middle of nowhere...I am cool with a handful of bikers ..some i even work construction with but i would NEVER join a biker gang ..or any gang..i do my own thing ..best way to lay low and avoid heat.


----------



## missnu (Jun 4, 2012)

We lived near a Crackhead that just had an extra meter he had stolen from somewhere, and he would stick a grill fork and the meter in there and somehow that got him power...til he got in trouble for stealing a kid's 4 wheeler one of the neighbors had in their yard for sale, and then the cops came to his house to get the merchandise and there was his rigged up power...He ended up getting in a whole lot of trouble that night...luckily we never had to see them again...creepy strung out weirdos..."can we borrow your ketchup?, sugar, salt, chicken, lettuce...whatever...our house was their grocery store, because when they went to the store they never bought anything, they just ate whatever they wanted there in the store...so if they got hungry at home they had to bum...lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol @ crackheads. They get annoying like that, but there are good ones that have cheap stuff they stole. I can't tell you how many packages of diapers I got from crackeads "fo da low low". I've gotten 3/4 drive duralast ratchets and sockets for like $2, games from blockbuster. All kinds of shit. All "fo da low low"! Lol


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 4, 2012)

missnu said:


> We lived near a Crackhead that just had an extra meter he had stolen from somewhere, and he would stick a grill fork and the meter in there and somehow that got him power...til he got in trouble for stealing a kid's 4 wheeler one of the neighbors had in their yard for sale, and then the cops came to his house to get the merchandise and there was his rigged up power...He ended up getting in a whole lot of trouble that night...luckily we never had to see them again...creepy strung out weirdos..."can we borrow your ketchup?, sugar, salt, chicken, lettuce...whatever...our house was their grocery store, because when they went to the store they never bought anything, they just ate whatever they wanted there in the store...so if they got hungry at home they had to bum...lol





if he had another meter why would he need a fork?


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nukebisket said:


> Actually it was, it was not "powered by a generator". The generator power was being amplified by the tower before being sent out wireless, it in no way "powered" the tower. * Tesla wanted to saturate the globe with electricity as a dynamo so that everyone on the surface of the globe could obtain electrical light just by sticking wires into the soil and a electrical bulb would light. When J.P. Morgan heard about the Tesla project, he was asked: "How can we get money from the electricity which Tesla is supplying to every part of the world?" After that Morgan cut the funds and the Tower was never finished. * Ironically, depriving a nearby town of power until the generator was fixed*.* Thats BS also Pack that in your pipe and smoke it


 You have no idea what you're talking about, but I don't call YOU stupid. I should, but I didn't.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 4, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Lol @ crackheads. They get annoying like that, but there are good ones that have cheap stuff they stole. I can't tell you how many packages of diapers I got from crackeads "fo da low low". I've gotten 3/4 drive duralast ratchets and sockets for like $2, games from blockbuster. All kinds of shit. All "fo da low low"! Lol


so we shouldn't steal from the power company because the loss gets passed on to everyone else? but it's ok to buy diapers from people who steal them and then use the money to buy crack. seems like you are supporting stealing and drug abuse.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Jun 4, 2012)

Its stupid shit like this that help keep cannabis cultivation on the dark side of the law. Dope heads are thieves, yada yada yada...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 4, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about, but I don't call YOU stupid. I should, but I didn't.


ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner!


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 4, 2012)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> Its stupid shit like this that help keep cannabis cultivation on the dark side of the law. Dope heads are thieves, yada yada yada...



oh cmon man..cannabis is illegal for one reason..and one reason only $$$$$ big pharma..alcohol and tobacco industry... lumber industry all would lose billions.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 6, 2012)

This seemed to belong here.

http://youtu.be/grxL5umOE6g


----------



## stoendpirate (Jun 6, 2012)

delete this


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 7, 2012)

full of purple said:


> whats needed to be done to bypass the power meter? who sells bypass power boxs?




And this is how dummies get busted and they deserve it......


----------



## charon420 (Jun 8, 2012)

The best way to bypass the power meter is to first locate your breaker box. 
Next cut the main. Then place gas generator for replacement of main. 
Yoi are now off the grid ^^


----------



## comercial (Sep 8, 2014)

full of purple said:


> whats needed to be done to bypass the power meter? who sells bypass power boxs?


Yes you can, and if done correctly i'm %99 positive you won't get caught. I speak from real world experience. I'm a good boy now, so I will not indorse the act. But I will indorse again if done correctly, you wont get caught. I have been asked about the new smart meters, and the meter does not matter. "Smart meters" are only as smart as the power that registers and runs through them.

I made a thread years back to show the correct way to bypass. They locked the thread which i see is smart now. One small mistake and severe harm or death would happen.
I will be vague in how i describe this, and won't post pics this time!

The actual wiring specifics, I want post to the main forum, because i do worry someone will try this, get the order of things wrong and get hurt

The key is you don't just "hot tap" the line. But a few of the right parts, and if they ever do test your line.
It will shut down your bypass for 30 minutes. After only popping the contactor twice they will have been screwing the dog for over an hour at your house. They will move on, and pass the loss on to the rest of the consumers.

Working back from any 110 volt outlet in your house (not bypassed) plug in 30 minute "delay on break."
Next plug in the 110 volt trigger plug. This is what energizes the coil in the contactor or what i like to call the "insurance box." . 
The contactor is placed between your "bypassed" subpanel and your "hot tap's."
And all is well, you don't want the contactor turning off and being able to turn immediately back on for multiple reasons.... the least being hot starting all your ballast / other equipment.
This does raise the overall stress level of your grow...ALOT! So only do this if your really going to go big. You will see this in some of my other threads from years back with 28k watts or more of flowering light.
I taught myself how to wire grow rooms, and it took me hours upon hours of research / time to figure out exactly what's needed. 
It's not easy to find the the right contractor for the right price that will hold the amp load and also has a 110 volt coil.
All the bypasses i have done, I made sure to have zero distractions. Dont do this stoned drunk ect... or with anyone that could distract you. If you do have a partner helping you. Talk out loud about exactly what your doing/ before you do it. 
Your partner should act only as a "spotter" repeating what you say. And only moving to the next step after you both verbalize that the step is completed. Remember its "hot" and can arc. Where proper gloves, boots and eye protection.
When its all done. DONT TELL ANYONE IF POSSIBLE. That is what will truly get you busted. Partnerships go bad in business, girls break up or divorce you. BLA BLA BLA.

That being said. Smash those muti ton A/C's and keep stackin lights. I always found it pretty easy just butting hoods together, and doing large SOG style grows like this are my favorite. But those days to me....are just a thing of the past.

Chin up, boots down! 

- Comercial


----------



## docter (Sep 8, 2014)

full of purple said:


> whats needed to be done to bypass the power meter? who sells bypass power boxs?


hey call me from jail bro!


----------



## Observe & Report (Sep 8, 2014)

FREE power and a flat tummy with this one weird trick...


----------



## churchhaze (Sep 9, 2014)

Steeling power to grow weed is the ultimate act of greed, and extreme greed is extremely risky.


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Sep 10, 2014)

to much risk.. not enough reward.

just grow good weed.. and pay your bills ontime.. If ur worried about electricity.. then your not growing properly.. each light should pay for itself.. and give u a few grand in profit.


----------



## comercial (Sep 11, 2014)

EastCoastGenetics420 said:


> to much risk.. not enough reward.
> 
> just grow good weed.. and pay your bills ontime.. If ur worried about electricity.. then your not growing properly.. each light should pay for itself.. and give u a few grand in profit.


True, but there is a large margin to gain when those lights/ A/C's ect..... cost you zero. Trust me I currently pay and have not.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 11, 2014)

full of purple said:


> whats needed to be done to bypass the power meter? who sells bypass power boxs?


First, get a lawyer on retainer. You're going to need one.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 11, 2014)

Corso312 said:


> oh cmon man..cannabis is illegal for one reason..and one reason only $$$$$ big pharma..alcohol and tobacco industry... lumber industry all would lose billions.


They would make billions.


----------



## JointOperation (Sep 13, 2014)

of course u make more.. off not paying for your BILLS.. but if that's what your aiming for.. buy a house in the middle of nowhere.. and setup greenhouses or fat outdoor grows.. if u don't wana pay..

stealing electricity only bring heat.. and when they catch you.. they fuck you soooo much harder. its just not worth it.. if u cant make a 2500-3000 profit PER 1000w bulb.. your doing something WRONG... very simple..

last harvest was 10 lbs.. i smoked 4.. with my gf.. sold 6.. made about 20 grand.. so 16-17 grand in profit.. in 6 months after drying and curing.


----------



## comercial (Sep 16, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> of course u make more.. off not paying for your BILLS.. but if that's what your aiming for.. buy a house in the middle of nowhere.. and setup greenhouses or fat outdoor grows.. if u don't wana pay..
> 
> stealing electricity only bring heat.. and when they catch you.. they fuck you soooo much harder. its just not worth it.. if u cant make a 2500-3000 profit PER 1000w bulb.. your doing something WRONG... very simple..
> 
> last harvest was 10 lbs.. i smoked 4.. with my gf.. sold 6.. made about 20 grand.. so 16-17 grand in profit.. in 6 months after drying and curing.


Joint: I agree with the getting caught and getting fucked part. So if you cant do it correctly then you will get caught. In my last grow, I had two seperate power drops 32k in flowering room SOG and got into the mid 30 pound range. With 6 tons of A/C I paid $130ish in power. So Profits where large, and stayed that way.
I worked at an indoor garden center so Nutes where free, power was free. So when i was selling pounds at say 2k I figured I was really making roughly a few hundred more on each one. Am i going to have to jack power just show everyone. And post round after round? Or wait... a freind i know might do this.
I just don't want to get banned. Fuck it, I will go get the wiring tonight. Post pics later.

Comercial


----------



## JointOperation (Sep 20, 2014)

not smart.. man.. but good luck.. I wouldn't risk it.. already doing something federally illegal.. and then stealing power .. and a lot of power not just a few hundred bucks.. it will get looked into... and when power companies look into power leakage.. they use FLIR.. meaning they will spot your GROW unlessss u can hide it on a FLIR.

but hey.. if you wana end up in JAIL go for it lol.. even at really small yields.. 1000w light.. a pound a light.. u can still make killer money..

buttttt quality is what makes money.. if u cant grow quality.. theres no point to do huge grows.. I can make more money off a 5 light grow.. then a 10 light grow.. if u hit 1 lb a light in a 10 light grow.. and I hit 2 lbs a light in a 5 light grow.. im destroying you.. lol..

so iuno .. if u really wana make it worth it.. setup a vertical room. and run huge plants. or setup a horizontal room and run SOG..

no need to steal power to make money.. money can be made off good quality bud.. no matter were u live!


----------



## comercial (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm in Oregon carded up. I don't worry about FLIR and I have my own property on anchorage. 
What one person views as "good" money is really relative.
But if you where running 30 lights instead of 10 and only paying %10 of what you should pay on 
those 30 lights. Would you not make more money? If your comfortable then that's great, but the topic is 
bypassing power. I disagree when people say this is how you will "always" get caught.
I have bypassed power at multiple grows. Done correctly with the right parts, it works.

Comercial


----------



## churchhaze (Sep 20, 2014)

Thief.

I hope you are robbed.

What kind of arrogant nitwit brags about his thievery.


----------



## dbkick (Sep 20, 2014)

churchhaze said:


> Thief.
> 
> I hope you are robbed.
> 
> What kind of arrogant nitwit brags about his thievery.


Robbed isn't instant justice, electrocuted while jacking the power that others will end up paying for is.


----------



## JointOperation (Sep 21, 2014)

it don't matter either way.. your making a bad name for any medical growers in OREGON now..

this thread should be and deleted.. lol

but hey man .. i understand u wana make more money.. but grow better bud.. its that simple.. people are dumb for even wanting to do this.. i don't understand it . but do as you will .. good luck. but im sure we will see you in the news.. either 1.. electrocuted while trying to steal power. or 2.. grow house busted because greedy owner wanted to steal power lol..

these young kids don't understand.. that GREED is what gets people.. not the growing. greed..

when u get to the point were its all about the money.. and that's it.. ? then ur fucked.. and will eventually be busted..

and its funny. your in Oregon.. u wana make money off of a few 1000w lights.. more then u will on bud anyday..

get as many clone only strains u can.. get all the best of the best.. self everything making S1s.. and then make some crosses.. and sell your seeds.. especially since obtaining strains is so easy in areas in the west.. but in reality.. any commercial grower will tell you.. to make more money.. u need to spend money.. upgrade.. not steal.. get better genetics.. or make something yourself.. that yields crazy numbers of quality.. iuno what else to say..

im not the type of person to say ya man go steal power its cool..

your making all weed growers look bad. even posting this idea.


----------



## JointOperation (Sep 21, 2014)

comercial said:


> I'm in Oregon carded up. I don't worry about FLIR and I have my own property on anchorage.
> What one person views as "good" money is really relative.
> But if you where running 30 lights instead of 10 and only paying %10 of what you should pay on
> those 30 lights. Would you not make more money? If your comfortable then that's great, but the topic is
> ...


and ya u would make more profit.. sure.. but if u grew good bud.. and knew what your doing.. u could make 10,000w 2 flower rooms on flip flop.. and a 10,000 w veg room.. and you could grow some monsters and yield way better numbers and not have the risk of being put in jail forever for all the laws being broken.. lol.. if u can grow legally.. GROW LEGALLY DUMMY


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 26, 2014)

anyone trying to steal power is a dumbass



your already setting yourself up for disaster by the mindset you have. If you don't wanna pay to play then your shit out of luck. If you steal power you'll be shitting in a hole in the floor. Doesn't make sense to me why you'd give up your freedom so openly.


----------



## DarlingMaster (Nov 8, 2014)

I won't go into detail about how we do it but we get free power by reprogramming the (smart) meter by way of it's optical port. The tool can be bought on ebay, but you'll need some extreme technical know how to pull it off.
Well, technically the power isn't free. What we did was the equivalent of slowing down the old analog meter. Took a $500 bill down to $85. Been going for 3 years now without any suspicion.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 9, 2014)

DarlingMaster said:


> I won't go into detail about how we do it but we get free power by reprogramming the (smart) meter by way of it's optical port. The tool can be bought on ebay, but you'll need some extreme technical know how to pull it off.
> Well, technically the power isn't free. What we did was the equivalent of slowing down the old analog meter. Took a $500 bill down to $85. Been going for 3 years now without any suspicion.


cheat


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2014)

THe magnet are not crap if you have a dial meter


----------



## docter (Nov 9, 2014)

People are going to go to jail.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 9, 2014)

https://gigaom.com/2012/04/13/smart-meter-security-the-human-element/

Just one example. This rarely goes unnoticed for long. Not a technique that will be long lived.


----------



## comercial (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm not advacating stealing power. I dont anymore.
What im saying is if done right then there is high provability that you will not get caught.
a lot of people are under the understanding that if you steal power you will 100% get caught and this just is not true.
Are you saying that you've never looked back in your life at something that you had done wrong, but now being older upon reflection understand that what you did was wrong.
I was in my twenties with not a care in the world, and I wanted to make a lot of money I didn't care about the risk. But now I'm much older everything is on the up and up.

So for everybody calling me a thief and whatever you might want to look at yourself.
I'm pretty sure almost all of us "mess" around with our taxes. If we even pay them.

you should also consider in the mid to early nineties you could not run a lot of power in your house and just pay the power bill.
The power companies would snitch on you for paying a high power bill.

Anyways I love everybody on this forum so we can just end this topic or I can just start posting parts?

These are the best taps I have used. There
IPC 4/0. 2/0 gauge. The top bolt swivels so you get an even connection from the large gauge to the small gauge. The sketchest part is getting to the wires. because they're usually in thick metal conduit.
And there's three wires your two hots and your ground. All tightly packed into a 2 1/2 inch small diameter piping you can't just cut into that and cut through it and accidentally cut the shielding on the wire and electrocute yourself i will do a tap legally after the meter. So its on the up and up. And post a guide.
Anyone thats more interested in the knowledge.

E-mail me @: *[email protected]

I'm off to make pounds of oil / shatter this week.

- Comercial. (Holding down the 541 Eugene, Or!) 





*




JointOperation said:


> it don't matter either way.. your making a bad name for any medical growers in OREGON now..
> 
> 
> but hey man .. i understand u wana make more money.. but grow better bud.. its that simple.. people are dumb for even wanting to do this.. i don't understand it . but do as you will .. good luck. but im sure we will see you in the news.. either 1.. electrocuted while trying to steal power. or 2.. grow house busted because greedy owner wanted to steal power lol..
> ...


----------



## churchhaze (Nov 11, 2014)

comercial said:


> So for everybody calling me a thief and whatever you might want to look at yourself.
> I'm pretty sure almost all of us "mess" around with our taxes. If we even pay them.


First of all, you're just making an assumption that everyone "cheats" on their taxes. Second, cheating on taxes is nothing like stealing power, especially when you're not talking petty amounts, but large grow ops. The opposite end of the political spectrum would argue that taxes is theft, so cheating on them would be avoiding theft. Cheating on taxes is what it is, cheating, not stealing. Nobody thought it to be imperative to write "thou shall not cheat on taxes" on some slabs of stone, yet almost everyone agrees that it's wrong to forcibly take from someone else.

If you were stealing songs or movies, then I personally see nothing wrong with it, as those are not tangible goods, although a lot of people would argue otherwise... I believe if you copy something, you have not stolen the original item and thus it is not stealing. Whether you get in trouble for it or not is another story.



comercial said:


> you should also consider in the mid to early nineties you could not run a lot of power in your house and just pay the power bill.
> The power companies would snitch on you for paying a high power bill.


This is a poor excuse. Again, you're not stealing a small amount, you're stealing a lot of a tangible good. So you couldn't have succeeded otherwise, and that means stealing is okay?

Look, you can't change what you did in the past, but that doesn't mean it's okay, and it was certainly stupid. You could have got caught and nailed big time.


----------



## comercial (Nov 11, 2014)

This is the only contactor i have ever used for this application.

There's is other brands same specs or close. I always mount thick rubber behind it when I screw it to the wall.
Because it sounds like some one is punching the outside of your house really hard when its energized.

-Comercial
I don't like to grow medical marijuana in a room or a closet in a house.
In Oregon i was taught to
blow the whole house up. I leave the living room. But that's it.

GE CK96BE300. There is a smaller amp model but for $100 bucks more you get the peice of mind.


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 11, 2014)

full of purple said:


> whats needed to be done to bypass the power meter? who sells bypass power boxs?


DON'T DO IT!

My two cents.....


----------



## comercial (Nov 11, 2014)

So i was "cheating" the power company out of there power.

I'm glad your the one to decide what's the social norm. 
Cheating, white lies, ect. 
So warm to live in the gray. 
I don't need to cheat the government out of tax money that I owe them. Because thats just stealing. 
I like to keep life black and white. I do admire people that can grey over there personality defects.
I bet you love to lie, but only by proxi.

- Comercial. 
 



churchhaze said:


> First of all, you're just making an assumption that everyone "cheats" on their taxes. Second, cheating on taxes is nothing like stealing power, especially when you're not talking petty amounts, but large grow ops. The opposite end of the political spectrum would argue that taxes is theft, so cheating on them would be avoiding theft. Cheating on taxes is what it is. cheating, not stealing. Nobody thought it to be imperative to write "thou shall not cheat on taxes" on some slabs of stone, yet almost everyone agrees that it's wrong to forcibly take from someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## churchhaze (Nov 11, 2014)

Arrogance usually gets thieves caught.

Everyone wants the arrogant thief to get caught. I'm not the one who decided that social norm.


----------



## comercial (Nov 11, 2014)

It was 8 years ago. I!m glad I didn't get caught. You have your point. But I'm not arrogant. So I never got caught for years.
Wouldn't it be OK by your standards.
For me to just tell my self that I "borrowed" it from them. 
Confusing because if I "borrowed" it then that means they where " cheated" out of money owed to them. 
Oh fuck I'm back to stealing again. 

Beware of the lollipop of mediocrity, one lick and you suck!

Anyways, your probably not that bad of a person.
In person we would never talk to each other like this. Check out some of my grows I took huge risks. But I had no other skills that paid well. 
And a daughter to feed. Had I failed because I couldn't pay my power.
Then someone's getting hustled or robbed. I'm just thankful that all that was way in the past. So that my daughter never had to see her father be a shit bag.




churchhaze said:


> Arrogance usually gets thieves caught.
> 
> Everyone wants the arrogant thief to get caught. I'm not the one who decided that social norm.


----------

